# A little hog hunting sat



## Razor Blade (Feb 26, 2012)

Shane Umberhant [slayer] , Jake, his son , myself , and my son AJ , went on a hog hunt and we had a great time this weekend. We went down to Lyons Ga  to an old 1000 acre farm that a friend of mine owns.We visit with him every year about this time. We got up and got into the blind on sat morning and hunted until about 11:00 , and did not see anything at all.It was a perfect spot though, over looking a nice little swamp with plenty of cover around it. My friend called and after talking with him we decided to get the dogs out to see if we could find anything. Now the two younger boys have never hunted with dogs and had no ideal what was about to happen. The rest of this story all takes place in about 1 minute of real time. 
    We were walking thru a planted pine thicket when we heard a hog jump and run about 50 - 60 yards away. We stopped to listen to see what happened. Well the dogs already knew and they took off after the hog. While listening to the racing and fighting between the hog and dogs, my friend stopped and pointed to a hay/grass pile with a nose sticking out of it. Now we knew there werent any of them hay /grass piles made at the factory with noses in them.So we cautiously eased around the pile and started to set up . About that time we heard the dogs bringing the first little hog back to us, and it was telling all kind of lies to its momma. She came out from under the pile of hay to see what the party was all about. Jake , the young guy on the left in the pic shot her dead. Another smaller pig bolted from the pile and Shane took it out. My son AJ , the young man on the right was heart broken that he didnt get a shot , but was congrtaulating the other two guys for them getting their hogs. My friend was wrestling the first hog that ran off and came back, on the ground tying it up. I was still watching the grass pile as it was still moving too much to be " empty " .Another larger hog was coming out to play, the one in the middle in the last pic. I set up the trigger stick and set the AR15 on top and reached around for AJ , grabbing him , i pulled him up to the gun and was telling him shoot,shoot,shoot. He took aim and dropped it in its tracks. All of this took place about 8 to 10 feet in front of us, and in less than a minute of time. To say it was a blur would be an understatement. We had 3 pigs dead and 1 hog tied , talk about a rush.The little hog that was tied up was protesting all the way back to the club house, he was not happy. We had a blast , those two young boys will never forget that hunt as long as they live. I think i have lost my AR15 , as my 10 year old now claims the rifle. I didnt take any hogs , but was just as excited as the two kids were. 

    Thanks for looking at the pics and reading of our adventures this weekend. 

Scott


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 26, 2012)

nice work fellas!


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 26, 2012)

They'll always remember that. Now you get to go buy a new AR15.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 26, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 26, 2012)

I knew yal would have a blast.  Glad both of the boys got one each.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 26, 2012)

That's good stuff there, congratulations to the young hunters, good job there Scott.

Thanks for Sharing.

John I.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great Story and hogs!!!!


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 26, 2012)

way to go AJ. Scott I do believe you will have to go get yourself a new AR now. We tried to warn you the other night seems you just wouldn't listen. Congrats to all and way to get those young men out in the field.


----------



## nockemstiff (Feb 26, 2012)

Great story right there, congrats.


----------



## sean777 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome trip....congrats


----------



## Slayyer (Feb 28, 2012)

We had a blast and can't wait for the next trip. Jacob is wanting him an AR now.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 28, 2012)

Great post Scott!


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 28, 2012)

Man, that's great!


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 28, 2012)

I would say it's time for a new AR. I do feel your pain as mine claims my AR as his now too. I'll take that instead of video games and television any day though! Congratulations on your successful hunt.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks folks, we really had a great time. Hey , if the boy keeps being a good student at school and just in general a good kid , I will get him one when he is just a little bit older. He is a small frame person, and its almost too heavy for him now. Scott


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 29, 2012)

That swamp looks like it could get filled up with woodies and mallards in duck season


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 29, 2012)

Great job with the kids Scott!!!! Hope your knee is doing better!!


----------



## spaz1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hunting with your kids is the best ( congrats on there kills)!!


----------



## kinross (Mar 6, 2012)

Think 300 Blackout for your next AR. Slinging 30 caliber  bullets  out of a 556 platform is hard to beat.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Mar 12, 2012)

they will always remember the rush they had... thats the biggest thing i remember about my first hog was how big of a adrenaline rush it was.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 12, 2012)

This was their third hog hunt , but none the lesss, they will remember this one . It just happened so fast. It was a rush. Scott


----------



## caw caw (Mar 13, 2012)

That was freaking awesome!  Great read and pics.  Tell the boys congrats on the bacon.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Mar 17, 2012)

That's too cool.  Sounds like you guys had some good times.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 24, 2012)

kinross said:


> Think 300 Blackout for your next AR. Slinging 30 caliber  bullets  out of a 556 platform is hard to beat.



I think i would have to go with the 308 arrow. It has 308 balistics from an AR platform.. Scott


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pigs you got there good job


----------

